# Whats the best way to hook a live croaker and what kind of hook for trout?



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

My croaker have been dying pretty quickly on the hook so whats the best way to keep them alive on the hook?


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Start off with FRESH croaker. Try and buy from someone using oxygen.

Have a tank that keeps the water fresh, circulating, and cool. Use ice if you have to.

Use a 5/0 Kahle hook and hook them above the lower fin on the underside. This keeps them swimming more natural in the water. That's how I do it. Works great and I can keep my croakies alive all day!

good luck.


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

Eagle Point has good croaker. Hook them the way rvrrat14 said. Having an oxygen system helps keep them or a descent live well with good water circulation.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

use a crocker hook


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

why dont you use artificials? hahahhah bring the flames


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hook them through the tail.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Through the nose, side to side


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Just don't stick the hook through the lateral line. That kills him quick.


----------



## selder (May 3, 2007)

I use a #4 kahle (wide gap) hook inserted about 1/4 " above the anal orifice, tied to a 18" 20 lb shock leader with swivel at other end with 1/4" slip sinker above the swivel. This allows the trout to pick up the bait and move off without much resistance. Good luck.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Depends on what you want the bait to do. If free lining, or fishing with a slip weight on the bottom, hook them above the anal fin. They'll try to swim up and away from the hook. If fishing with a cork, hook them through the nose, they'll try to swim down and away from the cork. I use the fine wire gold hooks from Eagle Claw, size 2/0 or 3/0. The nice thing about those hooks besides being cheap, they'll rust out quickly if you have to cut loose an under or oversized fish that is gut hooked.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I use the fine wire gold hooks from Eagle Claw, size 2/0 or 3/0. The nice thing about those hooks besides being cheap, they'll rust out quickly if you have to cut loose an under or oversized fish that is gut hooked.


I never thought about QUICK TO RUST OUT as a desirable feature. Good point.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

mustad #4 or #5 hook....place point of hook above anal fin and just above the small black line than runs down the side of the croaker...push through and yer ready to go.....if oxygen is available...its best to use it...keeps em real energetic....otherwise recirculate live well often.


----------

